# toughened glass



## lizzie458 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone

We are looking to install a wet room type thing and was wondering if there is anywhere near Caldas da Rainha that would sell 10mm toughened/security glass for the shower screen. If so where? We have looked at the usual DIY stores and they only seem to have shower cubicles. 

Cheers


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

LeRoy Merlin have a big range of shower walls catolques online, most builders merchants who have, tile bathroom departments, have as well or can order.
Hopefully a [local[/I] will be along with first hand knowledge


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

lizzie458 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> We are looking to install a wet room type thing and was wondering if there is anywhere near Caldas da Rainha that would sell 10mm toughened/security glass for the shower screen. If so where? We have looked at the usual DIY stores and they only seem to have shower cubicles.
> 
> Cheers



Hi Lizzie

Yes there is a merchant in Caldas who can supply the glass. Will see if I can find a telephone number for you and the exact address.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you come on the OLD road to Foz dÁrelho (Av Infante Dom Henrique) and pass the Mercedes/Skoda garages you will come to a roundabout. Go straight across the roundabout and a short way up there is a row of shops set off a little from the road. There is a very good glass merchant there... apparently cheaper than to one I was going to recommend.

If you need further directions I will drive past when next in caldas anad get the exact location


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Only danger buying glass alone, no fixings


----------



## lizzie458 (Jun 28, 2011)

Many thanks Siobhan. We are visiting this weekend so we will have a look.


----------



## lizzie458 (Jun 28, 2011)

Very true Canoeman. Guess what's the next thing I'll be looking for!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Lizzie there is a place in Caldas that might be able to help....If you know where the Hyundai garage is there is a tiling etc shop just opposite called Pavicaldas. I looked there for a toughened glass panel when we were thinking of renovating our main bathroom.
Happy to meet you and take you there if you like.


----------



## lizzie458 (Jun 28, 2011)

Many thanks for your kind offer Siobhán, but hubby reckons he knows where you mean. So rather than drag you out we will have a look. If we can't find it hope you don't mind if I come back to you. We are only out for a long weekend this time so have a strict timetable to keep to.


----------

